
Zendesk will no longer support Internet Explorer 8, 9 or 10 from April 11th 2016 - bentlegen
https://support.zendesk.com/hc/en-us/articles/218072937-Zendesk-will-no-longer-support-Internet-Explorer-8-9-or-10-from-April-11th-2016
======
bentlegen
Zendesk has a lot of corporate customers that almost certainly use these IE
versions, so I think this announcement is a big deal.

My impression has been that most web apps that have killed support for IE10
and below are developer-friendly tools like GitHub[1], Bitbucket[2], etc.

[1] [https://help.github.com/articles/supported-
browsers/](https://help.github.com/articles/supported-browsers/) [2]
[https://confluence.atlassian.com/bitbucket/which-browsers-
do...](https://confluence.atlassian.com/bitbucket/which-browsers-does-
bitbucket-support-296092232.html)

